# Mountain boots



## ddd-shooter (May 20, 2022)

Alright, a separate thread from the gear thread. 
What are y’all running? How are you liking them? Love my danners, and don’t really need an upgrade, but I guess I might anyway, lol


----------



## Buckman18 (May 20, 2022)

Danner Powderhorn are my current favorites for the mountains.

Good luck so far…


----------



## kayaksteve (May 20, 2022)

Kennetreks have been good to me the past couple years. The tread won’t last long for daily wearing though. I’ve been wanting to get a lighter style hiking boot to try this year til it gets cold weather


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (May 20, 2022)

Currently I'm trying the crispi htg 
They are definitely a good boot but I like my danners better. The only reason I'm trying other boots is the danners wear out to fast. I'm lucky to  get a year out of them.
1 - danner powder horn
2- Irish setter elk trackers
3- crispi htg


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2022)

Been wearing Danners for a long time. Never had any issues with them.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 20, 2022)

I've been wearing pair of Irish Setter Vaprtrek snake boots until colder weather for the last 2 years. They aren't exactly waterproof like the tags claim.. but they are very comfortable and give me peace of mind with all the logs, brush, and rocks I have to go through to get to some of my spots.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 20, 2022)

I wear Danner High Ground. I'm not spending $300+ on a hunting boot.


----------



## doehunter (May 20, 2022)

Crispi guides non insulated


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2022)

Starting my 3rd season in Crispi Nevadas. Now that they are properly broken in, I'm thinking about swapping out the factory insoles with some superfeet.


----------



## jbogg (May 21, 2022)

Going on my third year with Salomons. Excellent boot for the money.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 21, 2022)

whitetailfreak said:


> I wear Danner High Ground. I'm not spending $300+ on a hunting boot.


I'm not here to tell anyone what to spend on a boot. Most can probably kill more with cheaper boots than I could with more expensive.
I will say, however, that ten years ago I thought the same way. I found a pair of made in the USA danners for about $325. I thought to myself, no way. Ten years ago that was on the upper end of any boot price. Tried them on, tried on every other boot in the store, and those were the best fit and feel in the store. Hem hawed around, didn't want to spend so much. Finally said, ok. 
Ten years later, same boots. Tread is fine, boot is fine. I may send them back to danner for recrafting, but not necessary. Right now, I'm looking around for other boots to try a western style, lighter, stiffer boot. Don't really need a pair, and will continue to wear my ten year old danners-maybe even another ten years (Im serious, they're in great shape). All because I overpaid for them ten years ago, lol. 
All my other hunting boots lasted two or three years tops, so for $150-200 boots, I'm way ahead on discount already. 
Ymmv


----------



## kayaksteve (May 21, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'm not here to tell anyone what to spend on a boot. Most can probably kill more with cheaper boots than I could with more expensive.
> I will say, however, that ten years ago I thought the same way. I found a pair of made in the USA danners for about $325. I thought to myself, no way. Ten years ago that was on the upper end of any boot price. Tried them on, tried on every other boot in the store, and those were the best fit and feel in the store. Hem hawed around, didn't want to spend so much. Finally said, ok.
> Ten years later, same boots. Tread is fine, boot is fine. I may send them back to danner for recrafting, but not necessary. Right now, I'm looking around for other boots to try a western style, lighter, stiffer boot. Don't really need a pair, and will continue to wear my ten year old danners-maybe even another ten years (Im serious, they're in great shape). All because I overpaid for them ten years ago, lol.
> All my other hunting boots lasted two or three years tops, so for $150-200 boots, I'm way ahead on discount already.
> Ymmv


I had a hard time justifying high end boots as well. Then I started getting a hefty yearly allowance from my company for boots and bought some kennetreks. Now I’d have to spend the money even if I didn’t get the allowance. If your happy and don’t want to continue in investing in expensive gear I would stick to what I have cause it’d hard to go back


----------



## splatek (May 21, 2022)

@jbogg  turned me onto the Salomon + snake gaiters life and I’m very pleased so far. I know I don’t do near the walking, hiking, climbing that he does, so I think I’m good. 
But the idea that a pair of boots lasts ten years + is pretty appealing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> I had a hard time justifying high end boots as well. Then I started getting a hefty yearly allowance from my company for boots and bought some kennetreks. Now I’d have to spend the money even if I didn’t get the allowance. If your happy and don’t want to continue in investing in expensive gear I would stick to what I have cause it’d hard to go back


It's kind of funny to me that $250 boots aren't "high end?"

I say the following with no intent of derision or to cast shade on anybody, but I find it amusing that the younger generations seem to think that it's impossible to hunt the mountains without thousands of dollars worth of yuppie gear or a $500 pair of boots.
If some of the greatest hunters to ever walk these mountains did it without all that trendy stuff, I reckon me or you can too. Sam Hunnicutt, Mark Cathey, Granville Calhoun, Forrest and Cub Denton, The Plotts, Palmers, Riches, Laneys, and countless others who could absolutely walk any of us slap into the ground in the mountains, and killed more game than we will ever hope to, did it in overalls and homemade brogan shoes or mail-order boots from the Sears catalog. My dad and uncle hunted these mountains all their lives in regular leather boots. In my younger years, I walked untold miles through these mountains day and night , coon hunting, bear hunting, and everything else without any of that stuff that didn't exist then. I guess it's nice, but it sure isn't a necessity. And I don't really understand the concept of "mountain boots" to begin with. Why is a "mountain boot" different than a regular boot? I found it interesting listening to the last couple Bear Grease podcasts where Clay was talking about Louie Dale and Charley Edwards, two of the most notorious and successful hunters ever known in the mountains of Arkansas. They apparently wore cheap tennis shoes for hunting.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 21, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Starting my 3rd season in Crispi Nevadas. Now that they are properly broken in, I'm thinking about swapping out the factory insoles with some superfeet.


I’m looking at super feet myself. 
Your feet ever get cold with no insulation?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I’m looking at super feet myself.
> Your feet ever get cold with no insulation?


Cold feet haven't been a problem.  If it's going to be below freezing, I wear insulated Meindls instead of the Crispis.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 21, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's kind of funny to me that $250 boots aren't "high end?"
> 
> I say the following with no intent of derision or to cast shade on anybody, but I find it amusing that the younger generations seem to think that it's impossible to hunt the mountains without thousands of dollars worth of yuppie gear or a $500 pair of boots.
> If some of the greatest hunters to ever walk these mountains did it without all that trendy stuff, I reckon me or you can too. Sam Hunnicutt, Mark Cathey, Granville Calhoun, Forrest and Cub Denton, The Plotts, Palmers, Riches, Laneys, and countless others who could absolutely walk any of us slap into the ground in the mountains, and killed more game than we will ever hope to, did it in overalls and homemade brogan shoes or mail-order boots from the Sears catalog. My dad and uncle hunted these mountains all their lives in regular leather boots. In my younger years, I walked untold miles through these mountains day and night , coon hunting, bear hunting, and everything else without any of that stuff that didn't exist then. I guess it's nice, but it sure isn't a necessity. And I don't really understand the concept of "mountain boots" to begin with. Why is a "mountain boot" different than a regular boot? I found it interesting listening to the last couple Bear Grease podcasts where Clay was talking about Louie Dale and Charley Edwards, two of the most notorious and successful hunters ever known in the mountains of Arkansas. They apparently wore cheap tennis shoes for hunting.


Agree. 
Certainly not impossible. 
More comfortable though, no doubt. 
“Mountain boots” are typically stiffer and somewhat lighter than a standard boot. More ankle support for side hilling and vertical ascent and descent. Plus, you have to sell somebody on something that will make them “a little“ more comfy, or a little more successful. It’s the American way, lol

That was an interesting podcast and I was surprised at the tennis shoe comments also. I’m not sure how I feel about those guys. Which is what makes it interesting. It’s nuanced how we view others, no doubt.


----------



## Raylander (May 21, 2022)

I hunt barefoot. Also threw my percolator in the trash and started snorting coffee grounds. That’ll really help you climb ridges and get you in the zone for a hunt


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Agree.
> Certainly not impossible.
> More comfortable though, no doubt.
> “Mountain boots” are typically stiffer and somewhat lighter than a standard boot. More ankle support for side hilling and vertical ascent and descent. Plus, you have to sell somebody on something that will make them “a little“ more comfy, or a little more successful. It’s the American way, lol
> ...


It reminded me very greatly of several older members of my family. I grew up in that same culture.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I hunt barefoot. Also threw my percolator in the trash and started snorting coffee grounds. That’ll really help you climb ridges and get you in the zone for a hunt


Overcompensate much? 
Just making the point that you can hunt these mountains very well in normal, human $150 hunting boots and regular hunting clothing. It doesn't all have to be top-shelf First Lite and Crispi for you to walk a couple miles up a ridge and shoot a critter.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 21, 2022)

Crocs without the 4x4 strap


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (May 21, 2022)

I've only had 3 pairs of hiking/upland boots in my adult life...the first were Italian made Vasque boots that lasted from '94 until 2014...I wore them all over the world, hot, cold, water, etc.  Just cleaned and dried and waterproofed them.  They finally came apart on a mission trip in Equador and I taped them up until the trip was over and then left them there...I can't even fathom getting more mileage out of a boot...

The upland boots that I bought in my 20s are Danners and have been great...still going after I don't know how many miles in the prairies and woods...just clean, dry, and waterproof them...

My current backpacking boots which will outlast my ability to backpack I bet are the Solomons...Quest 4 Gore-Tex I think...

I think you can spend more, but it is hard to beat the Solomons.  The Vasque are no longer made the way they were, so not sure that I'd get the same mileage out of them today...


----------



## splatek (May 21, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's kind of funny to me that $250 boots aren't "high end?"
> 
> I say the following with no intent of derision or to cast shade on anybody, but I find it amusing that the younger generations seem to think that it's impossible to hunt the mountains without thousands of dollars worth of yuppie gear or a $500 pair of boots.
> If some of the greatest hunters to ever walk these mountains did it without all that trendy stuff, I reckon me or you can too. Sam Hunnicutt, Mark Cathey, Granville Calhoun, Forrest and Cub Denton, The Plotts, Palmers, Riches, Laneys, and countless others who could absolutely walk any of us slap into the ground in the mountains, and killed more game than we will ever hope to, did it in overalls and homemade brogan shoes or mail-order boots from the Sears catalog. My dad and uncle hunted these mountains all their lives in regular leather boots. In my younger years, I walked untold miles through these mountains day and night , coon hunting, bear hunting, and everything else without any of that stuff that didn't exist then. I guess it's nice, but it sure isn't a necessity. And I don't really understand the concept of "mountain boots" to begin with. Why is a "mountain boot" different than a regular boot? I found it interesting listening to the last couple Bear Grease podcasts where Clay was talking about Louie Dale and Charley Edwards, two of the most notorious and successful hunters ever known in the mountains of Arkansas. They apparently wore cheap tennis shoes for hunting.



I’ve been known to hit the woods in tennis shoes and shorts. i like the idea of having some high end gear and I bet it makes the whole experience a lot more comfortable, but educators salaries and Sitka (for example) don’t go hand in hand. i usually buy any of my base letters using non hunting brands. Same wool/synthetic just doesn’t have the label of having touched the private parts of Steven Rinella or Joe Rogan or whomever. Still gets the job done. 

That being said if I stopped making little humans and had the disposable income hunting gear would likely be the first thing I spent my money on!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2022)

splatek said:


> I’ve been known to hit the woods in tennis shoes and shorts. i like the idea of having some high end gear and I bet it makes the whole experience a lot more comfortable, but educators salaries and Sitka (for example) don’t go hand in hand. i usually buy any of my base letters using non hunting brands. Same wool/synthetic just doesn’t have the label of having touched the private parts of Steven Rinella or Joe Rogan or whomever. Still gets the job done.
> 
> That being said if I stopped making little humans and had the disposable income hunting gear would likely be the first thing I spent my money on!!!


Rinella gets it free for advertising them. We don't.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2022)

I spent a lot of years hunting in surplus army boots I gave $20 for.  I hunted in them, but they weren't comfortable.  One thing I've found over the years is if I'm comfortable, I'm apt to hunt longer.  That goes for boots, base layers, etc.  If I'm cold, I'm leaving early.  If my feet hurt, I'm not gonna go see what's up that ridge.  I also really appreciate the ankle support of a quality boot.  I hunt solo for the most part, and often in areas with no signal.  If I roll an ankle, I'm gonna be in a tight spot.  I figure I waste money on a lot more trivial things than boots.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I spent a lot of years hunting in surplus army boots I gave $20 for.  I hunted in them, but they weren't comfortable.  One thing I've found over the years is if I'm comfortable, I'm apt to hunt longer.  That goes for boots, base layers, etc.  If I'm cold, I'm leaving early.  If my feet hurt, I'm not gonna go see what's up that ridge.  I also really appreciate the ankle support of a quality boot.  I hunt solo for the most part, and often in areas with no signal.  If I roll an ankle, I'm gonna be in a tight spot.  I figure I waste money on a lot more trivial things than boots.


I don't skimp on boots by any means. That doesn't mean I have to go get the most happening, hip ones on the market. I'm not going to hunt in $35 Walmart boots, but I have no issues at all with my $200 Danners. I defy anybody to tell me that they're not a "quality boot." Warm, dry, light, comfortable, and great ankle support, still good so far after 6-7 hard years of use. I doubt if the more expensive ones are that much better, to be honest, and I can buy two pairs of them for what one pair of the trendy ones cost.

I have good base layer stuff that is wool bonded to polypropylene, and it keeps me plenty warm sitting in the woods in single digit and teen temps. I paid about $45 for the whole set, top and bottom. It's not First Lite, but it works for me, and I'm warm and comfy. Paying solely for a name label isn't my thing. I'll pay for results, not the name. I also don't wear $200 neon pink shirts and a $75 bank robbing mask with a skull face on it to trout fish.


----------



## kayaksteve (May 21, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's kind of funny to me that $250 boots aren't "high end?"
> 
> I say the following with no intent of derision or to cast shade on anybody, but I find it amusing that the younger generations seem to think that it's impossible to hunt the mountains without thousands of dollars worth of yuppie gear or a $500 pair of boots.
> If some of the greatest hunters to ever walk these mountains did it without all that trendy stuff, I reckon me or you can too. Sam Hunnicutt, Mark Cathey, Granville Calhoun, Forrest and Cub Denton, The Plotts, Palmers, Riches, Laneys, and countless others who could absolutely walk any of us slap into the ground in the mountains, and killed more game than we will ever hope to, did it in overalls and homemade brogan shoes or mail-order boots from the Sears catalog. My dad and uncle hunted these mountains all their lives in regular leather boots. In my younger years, I walked untold miles through these mountains day and night , coon hunting, bear hunting, and everything else without any of that stuff that didn't exist then. I guess it's nice, but it sure isn't a necessity. And I don't really understand the concept of "mountain boots" to begin with. Why is a "mountain boot" different than a regular boot? I found it interesting listening to the last couple Bear Grease podcasts where Clay was talking about Louie Dale and Charley Edwards, two of the most notorious and successful hunters ever known in the mountains of Arkansas. They apparently wore cheap tennis shoes for hunting.


I absolutely agree. It’s not at all necessary and I hunted the same way most of my life. But I can afford nicer gear now and enjoy using it. Some of it also doubles as work gear. $500 dollars isn’t what it used to be either. That’s why I said if you are happy stick with what you have and you’ll never know the difference.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 21, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Rinella gets it free for advertising them. We don't.


They’re under the same parent company umbrella, which is even worse, lol
Ill say I love their merino wool, which is slightly above most cheaper brands and equal to smart wool or other expensive brands. 
Their outer wear is not worth it, imo. Sitka is not that great either-except their windstopper garments. I’ll fight ya over how great that stuff is. Lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> They’re under the same parent company umbrella, which is even worse, lol
> Ill say I love their merino wool, which is slightly above most cheaper brands and equal to smart wool or other expensive brands.
> Their outer wear is not worth it, imo. Sitka is not that great either-except their windstopper garments. I’ll fight ya over how great that stuff is. Lol


Merino wool is good stuff. I'm not paying $250 for a bottom piece of a pair of underdrawers, though.


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 21, 2022)

Very happy with my Keen boots.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 21, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Merino wool is good stuff. I'm not paying $250 for a bottom piece of a pair of underdrawers, though.


Me neither. Shop the sales, and you’ll get most pairs for right around $100 max…comparable to a high end smart wool. Black Ovis can be had for 60. But first lite zip offs are a great “comfort” item in the mountains.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 21, 2022)

I've worn Danners (and I like them), Rocky's, Chippewa's, Irish Setters (went through 4 pairs they all leaked) and a few others over the years. None of them are in the same ball park as far as comfort than the Crispi Nevadas that I have now. It almost killed me to spend that much on a pair of boots, but I will gladly drop the money when these wear out for another pair. My feet get cold in any boot, so warmness is not the determining factor for me comfort is. I will say this about the Crispi boots, for the money you pay for them you'd think the insoles would be as awesome as the boot. Nope.... the stock insoles are junk. I chunked mine in the trash and got a good pair of Dr. Scholls and they are on point now.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 22, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> I've worn Danners (and I like them), Rocky's, Chippewa's, Irish Setters (went through 4 pairs they all leaked) and a few others over the years. None of them are in the same ball park as far as comfort than the Crispi Nevadas that I have now. It almost killed me to spend that much on a pair of boots, but I will gladly drop the money when these wear out for another pair. My feet get cold in any boot, so warmness is not the determining factor for me comfort is. I will say this about the Crispi boots, for the money you pay for them you'd think the insoles would be as awesome as the boot. Nope.... the stock insoles are junk. I chunked mine in the trash and got a good pair of Dr. Scholls and they are on point now.




Just ordered a pair of Nevadas yesterday from Black Ovis.  Gonna try the Superfeet blue insole in them.  Great thing about the Nevada is that it can be resoled where the Summit cannot.  Also has the ABSS ankle support that the Summit lacks.  
I just wish I could find some Turtleskin snake gaiters.  The factory is way behind and you can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 22, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Just ordered a pair of Nevadas yesterday from Black Ovis.  Gonna try the Superfeet blue insole in them.  Great thing about the Nevada is that it can be resoled where the Summit cannot.  Also has the ABSS ankle support that the Summit lacks.
> I just wish I could find some Turtleskin snake gaiters.  The factory is way behind and you can't find them anywhere.


check your Pm's


----------



## huntfishwork (May 22, 2022)

I like Keen boots. I have a pair of Durand’s for work and play, and I hunt in a pair of Ridge Flex.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 22, 2022)

Out west hard-core bow hunters always wear tennis shoes. When you see a guy wearing boots chasing elk you can guarantee he's from our of town. 

If you're on the move tennis shoes are always a win. If you're sitting you'll need boots on cold weather. I even wear in tennis shoes during cold weather and swap to boots for a sit

I have a pair of Cabela /mendl boots that are excellent.  Lately I've been wearing Keen utility works boots and I've been very impressed. I'm hard on boots


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 22, 2022)

Kennetreks for me. Best boot I've ever worn as far as comfort. Danners wouldn't last over about 8 to 10 months before they was slick and falling apart. These are lasting about 18 months on a set and I'm fixing to send 2 sets back to see how they do after a rebuild. My feet hurt if I wear anything else, even tennis shoes


----------



## Robust Redhorse (May 23, 2022)

I've had at least 8 pairs of Danner's and have only thrown away one pair after they were at least 15 years old and the soles were worn out and the Gore-Tex began leaking.

I loved the original Pronghorns, I bought a pair of Powerhorns to replace them, when the Gore-Tex starts leaking.  I think the Powderhorns will make better mountain boots than the Pronghorns.

I like hiking-type boots and have Explorers, Mountain Light II's and Danner Light II's, to wear most of the time.

(I wear Danner Light II's for work every day.  I walk a lot in rugged terrain and have been wearing the pair I have for 3 years, with absolutely no problems at all).


----------



## georgia_home (May 23, 2022)

Just something to consider. I have some big duck feet, 13x4e, and very VERY few boots I’ve tried fit. the ones that may are usually out of stock

after a couple years of searching for a flexible boot that did fit, for hitting rugged terrain and long hikes in, I finally found a pair from sketchers that fit, and were comfortable for the long walks. Not too heavy, water resistant / proof. Good for climbing . Off hand I am forgetting the model name but take a look at their site. they are just at or a little below $100 iirc.

for you folks with big dogs, it’s worth a try.


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 23, 2022)

My feet can make or break my day, it’s the Jarhead in me.
Like the way my Pronghorns fit and feel. Don’t like the fact that the waterproof only lasted a couple years. The fact that I’ve had them 10 years tells you that I like them.
Irish Setter elk hunters are my every day go to boots. Put 7+ miles on every day. Sitting in Rome at breakfast right now with them on.
By far my favorite hunting boot is my Kenetreks. Have insulated and non, non is plenty. Put on heavy socks.
They fit my feet the best, provide ankle support and have the stiff soul that I like.
You really need to go to a couple places and try on several pairs. 
Good boots are like a wife, you want a good pair because if they don’t fit, it makes life miserable and is expensive to to through several.


----------



## Whit90 (May 23, 2022)

I've been using a pair of Danners for the last three seasons. They have held up fine, although they aren't as stiff as they were on day one. I like them and Ill be using them until they fall apart. And when they do, I will probably buy another pair. I will never pay $400 plus for a pair of shoes, I just cant bring myself to do it.... unless I were to come into a TON of execs money. But that's just how my family rolls. We are what some call cheap and others call frugal. I dont have anything against anyone buying high end boots, or wearing them. In fact if anyone comes across a good sale on some high end foot ware, LET US KNOW!


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 23, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> I've been using a pair of Danners for the last three seasons. They have held up fine, although they aren't as stiff as they were on day one. I like them and Ill be using them until they fall apart. And when they do, I will probably buy another pair. I will never pay $400 plus for a pair of shoes, I just cant bring myself to do it.... unless I were to come into a TON of execs money. But that's just how my family rolls. We are what some call cheap and others call frugal. I dont have anything against anyone buying high end boots, or wearing them. In fact if anyone comes across a good sale on some high end foot ware, LET US KNOW!


Camofire has crispi on sale all the time. 
Right now, schnees is having a 25% off sale. Which is their largest ever. 
I think I'll pull the trigger with schnees, even though I didn't really think I'd buy a pair.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 23, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Kennetreks for me. Best boot I've ever worn as far as comfort. Danners wouldn't last over about 8 to 10 months before they was slick and falling apart. These are lasting about 18 months on a set and I'm fixing to send 2 sets back to see how they do after a rebuild. My feet hurt if I wear anything else, even tennis shoes


How is the fit? I mean, obviously they fit you, but do you have a narrow, normal, wide, or big foot? 
I can't find anything negative about kenetrek except price, and I can deal with that


----------



## splatek (May 23, 2022)

Another thing to consider is general foot health and mobility.  I know not directly related to boots, but a lot of people have terrible feet - collapsed arches, navicular drop, etc etc. The feet are the end of the kinetic chain for the lower body, so any probs with feet transfer to the weakest link in the lower body anatomy - bad knees? might be your feet? bad hips? might be your feet. See it all the time in the gym when guys trying to squat and looking like fools. 

Just tossing that out there.


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 23, 2022)

Go over to Rokslide, bought my UI Keneteks for $200 there. Pretty much brand new.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (May 23, 2022)

I might have to try some of the boots from above. Last April I bought a pair of Salomon Ultra X Gortex Boots.   After 6 months they started leaking. At 10 months the sole came apart from the boot.  Not that impressed with Salomon. 

Are some of the other boots water proof also?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 23, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> How is the fit? I mean, obviously they fit you, but do you have a narrow, normal, wide, or big foot?
> I can't find anything negative about kenetrek except price, and I can deal with that


They run close to size as what others run. 11 wide is what I wear. I will say that they do take a while to break in. But once they are they fit like a glove. They give the support my feet need. I wore a pair of my old danners a while back and they felt flimsy as a pair of flip flops. I work in mine and I'd figure a average of 15 hours a day they are on my feet. I'd also recommend darn tough socks. If you haven't tried a pair you need to. I've got a set of 7 and been wearing them for over 2 years now and still like new and fit as good as they did the day I bought them


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 23, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Starting my 3rd season in Crispi Nevadas. Now that they are properly broken in, I'm thinking about swapping out the factory insoles with some superfeet.


Same boot here Crispi Nevada non insulated. This year will be my 3rd season on them too. I had to ditch the factory insoles right away, and put some from my timberland boots in there. Almost regretted buying them the first trip in the mountains, but now that they are properly broken in they are AWESOME. I though I broke them in before that, but flatland miles are not the same at all.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 23, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Same boot here Crispi Nevada non insulated. This year will be my 3rd season on them too. I had to ditch the factory insoles right away, and put some from my timberland boots in there. Almost regretted buying them the first trip in the mountains, but now that they are properly broken in they are AWESOME. I though I broke them in before that, but flatland miles are not the same at all.


How do they perform on a cold frosty morning?


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 23, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> They run close to size as what others run. 11 wide is what I wear. I will say that they do take a while to break in. But once they are they fit like a glove. They give the support my feet need. I wore a pair of my old danners a while back and they felt flimsy as a pair of flip flops. I work in mine and I'd figure a average of 15 hours a day they are on my feet. I'd also recommend darn tough socks. If you haven't tried a pair you need to. I've got a set of 7 and been wearing them for over 2 years now and still like new and fit as good as they did the day I bought them


What style darn tough you running? I have a midweight pair, and they're ok. I wasn't very impressed, but it could be the style


----------



## Rebel's Dad (May 23, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> How is the fit? I mean, obviously they fit you, but do you have a narrow, normal, wide, or big foot?
> I can't find anything negative about kenetrek except price, and I can deal with that



Alexander's in Blairsville carries Kennetrek.  There's also a farm store type place outside Robbinsville, NC on 143 that carries them.  I forget the name of the place but it's on the north side of the road a few miles out of Robbinsville.

All those boots fit a little different, and one brand might fit some people better than others. I like my Meindls.  Fortunately they're also a little cheaper than Kennetreks.

I didn't get good technical boots until I was in my mid 50s, and I've been kicking myself ever since for not doing it sooner.  Everybody I know who's gotten boots like the Kennetreks, Meindls, Crspis etc says the same thing.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 23, 2022)

Saw zamberlan had a 20% sale on some models. Never worn them, but heard good things also.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 23, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> What style darn tough you running? I have a midweight pair, and they're ok. I wasn't very impressed, but it could be the style


Midweight rings a bell but not 100 percent sure. I do remember they are full cushion


----------



## splatek (May 23, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> What style darn tough you running? I have a midweight pair, and they're ok. I wasn't very impressed, but it could be the style



A buddy recommended Darn tough socks too need so I bought a few over the calf and every single pair got holes in less than a month. Sure lifetime guarantee but how many times am I going to go through that hassle.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 24, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> How do they perform on a cold frosty morning?


My feet get a little chilly sometimes on long sits, but they do as well as neoprene boots. I make it a point to loosen them up once I’m up the tree, also, bringing a pair of dry socks to swap to does wonders if you have a hard sweaty hike in. I don’t feel like I need insulation, not in GA. I haven’t sat in the snow with them, but I’ve worn them in sticky snow just out playing with the kids for hours and my feet never got cold.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 24, 2022)

splatek said:


> A buddy recommended Darn tough socks too need so I bought a few over the calf and every single pair got holes in less than a month. Sure lifetime guarantee but how many times am I going to go through that hassle.


I just rock any cheap merino blend. I think most of mine came from Kroger, and a few pairs from Alexander’s. I have light and heavy weight.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 24, 2022)

splatek said:


> A buddy recommended Darn tough socks too need so I bought a few over the calf and every single pair got holes in less than a month. Sure lifetime guarantee but how many times am I going to go through that hassle.


I use to wear socks out in same amout of time as your talking about.  Didnt matter what kind. That stopped when I started wearing the kenetrek boots. Only thing I could figure is there was no slippage with such a good fit. I've never had socks last as Long as the darn toughs I'm wearing now.  Maybe just the right combination.  As mentioned earlier everybody's feet are different and it took me along time to find what works so good I'm tempted to buy about 20 years worth of these boots and socks. My knees don't even hurt as bad anymore.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 24, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> My feet get a little chilly sometimes on long sits, but they do as well as neoprene boots. I make it a point to loosen them up once I’m up the tree, also, bringing a pair of dry socks to swap to does wonders if you have a hard sweaty hike in. I don’t feel like I need insulation, not in GA. I haven’t sat in the snow with them, but I’ve worn them in sticky snow just out playing with the kids for hours and my feet never got cold.


Good to know. Been tempted with a non insulated pair, I just worry about high in a tree stand on a cold windy morning. Definitely like the spare merino after the hike in. Some places I go a mile all uphill, nothing like swapping a sweat soaked shirt with a dry one from the pack. I'll add socks to that list. Idk why I didn't think of it, lol

And now I wanna go climb a mountain with a treestand...


----------



## splatek (May 25, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I use to wear socks out in same amout of time as your talking about.  Didnt matter what kind. That stopped when I started wearing the kenetrek boots. Only thing I could figure is there was no slippage with such a good fit. I've never had socks last as Long as the darn toughs I'm wearing now.  Maybe just the right combination.  As mentioned earlier everybody's feet are different and it took me along time to find what works so good I'm tempted to buy about 20 years worth of these boots and socks. My knees don't even hurt as bad anymore.



Excellent point about the fit and slippage. My last pair of boots were way slippy, I’ll try again with my Salomon boots.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 25, 2022)

splatek said:


> Excellent point about the fit and slippage. My last pair of boots were way slippy, I’ll try again with my Salomon boots.


My crispis had a little play in the toe box, swapping insoles, and just getting them wet/many steep miles got them more molded to my foot, which is really what “breaking in” your boots is. I also learned how to lace them a little better. They’ve got the locking hook midway up the loops, so you can independently tighten the upper foot an ankle sections of lace.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 25, 2022)

Fyi, Black Ovis has a ton of footwear on sale for Memorial day. Danner, whites, zamberlan, Salomon, etc


----------



## Rebel's Dad (May 25, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> They’ve got the locking hook midway up the loops, so you can independently tighten the upper foot an ankle sections of lace.



That locking hook is the best thing since shirt pockets.  It makes a huge difference in getting the boot fit right.  I also like a hook on the tongue to keep it centered.

Point6 socks are made by the same guy who started Smartwool.  He started the company because he wasn't happy about the socks being produced by the people he sold Smartwool to.  They'll be my next sock--my original Smartwools have worn like iron.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 25, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Good to know. Been tempted with a non insulated pair, I just worry about high in a tree stand on a cold windy morning. Definitely like the spare merino after the hike in. Some places I go a mile all uphill, nothing like swapping a sweat soaked shirt with a dry one from the pack. I'll add socks to that list. Idk why I didn't think of it, lol
> 
> And now I wanna go climb a mountain with a treestand...


Yea I just feel like I can use the non insulated year round, but the insulated ones are gonna get shelved for early bear season, any hiking in summer, and probably turkey season too if I manage to get a mountain hunt in. I’m usually only up there for the early season hunts in late Sept, then during the rut in December. Guess you just gotta decide if you do more cold weather hunts or more moderate weather hunts. 

And no, you don’t want to haul a tree stand up a mountain, neither do I, but I’m dumb enough to do it. Honestly I feel like I would only have about 1/3 of the shot opportunities if I wasn’t in a tree. My December bear last year would have slipped by if I wasn’t elevated. I had to stand up, and I barely was able to slip one through cover as he about a few steps from disappearing under the roll of the hill. Same thing with the buck I got from the same spot. If I was on the ground I never would have seen him.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 25, 2022)

Got my Nevadas today and thank goodness they FIT!  I was really worried about ordering online and having to send boots back and forth til I was happy.  I took a lot of advice and used a Brannock or Boondock or whatever device it is to measure my feet.  At 48 years of age my feet have went to an 11 all my life to an 11.5.  Apparently as you age your arches lower and lengthen your foot.  These are the highest end boots I've ever owned and its kinda weird to me.  The rocker on the heel area is odd but I can see how it propels you when you walk.  I need to replace the insoles for sure and that's next on my list.  Definately needs breaking in even though forums say they don't.  I impressed overall.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 25, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Got my Nevadas today and thank goodness they FIT!  I was really worried about ordering online and having to send boots back and forth til I was happy.  I took a lot of advice and used a Brannock or Boondock or whatever device it is to measure my feet.  At 48 years of age my feet have went to an 11 all my life to an 11.5.  Apparently as you age your arches lower and lengthen your foot.  These are the highest end boots I've ever owned and its kinda weird to me.  The rocker on the heel area is odd but I can see how it propels you when you walk.  I need to replace the insoles for sure and that's next on my list.  Definately needs breaking in even though forums say they don't.  I impressed overall.


What is the insole issue? Just not enough support?
Which insoles you going with?
I'm thinking super feet or bite the bullet and get sheep feet customs. Not sure


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 25, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I just feel like I can use the non insulated year round, but the insulated ones are gonna get shelved for early bear season, any hiking in summer, and probably turkey season too if I manage to get a mountain hunt in. I’m usually only up there for the early season hunts in late Sept, then during the rut in December. Guess you just gotta decide if you do more cold weather hunts or more moderate weather hunts.
> 
> And no, you don’t want to haul a tree stand up a mountain, neither do I, but I’m dumb enough to do it. Honestly I feel like I would only have about 1/3 of the shot opportunities if I wasn’t in a tree. My December bear last year would have slipped by if I wasn’t elevated. I had to stand up, and I barely was able to slip one through cover as he about a few steps from disappearing under the roll of the hill. Same thing with the buck I got from the same spot. If I was on the ground I never would have seen him.


I'm up in the hills all year. Feet are usually ok, except when it's really cold. 

I have to hunt elevated. I realize it's not THAT much of an advantage in the steep  country, but I need it personally. I've killed from the ground, but I like death from above. I get more and better encounters that way, and when the wind is marginal, it'll help greatly.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 25, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> What is the insole issue? Just not enough support?
> Which insoles you going with?
> I'm thinking super feet or bite the bullet and get sheep feet customs. Not sure





ddd-shooter said:


> What is the insole issue? Just not enough support?
> Which insoles you going with?
> I'm thinking super feet or bite the bullet and get sheep feet customs. Not sure




No support and very dense.  Heel cup is needed to reduce that rocker bump in front of my heel.  Its the most obvious thing I feel but maybe I'm just not used to it yet.  Gonna try superfeet blues first.  Sheep feet are so expensive!  But I hear they are the best.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 26, 2022)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Midweight rings a bell but not 100 percent sure. I do remember they are full cushion





splatek said:


> A buddy recommended Darn tough socks too need so I bought a few over the calf and every single pair got holes in less than a month. Sure lifetime guarantee but how many times am I going to go through that hassle.





chrislibby88 said:


> I just rock any cheap merino blend. I think most of mine came from Kroger, and a few pairs from Alexander’s. I have light and heavy weight.


FYI, gobros.com has 25% off darn tough socks, and free shipping with no minimum order. Best deal I’ve found.
ETA:smart wool socks 20% off also


----------



## kayaksteve (May 26, 2022)

Camofire is running several different model mountain/hunting/backpacking boots, darn tuff socks and inserts on the site today


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 27, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> Camofire is running several different model mountain/hunting/backpacking boots, darn tuff socks and inserts on the site today


Their parent company, black Ovis, will continue that sale for a few more days.

Mystery ranch packs 25% off both websites currently. If you need a pack- that deal, or the kifaru moving sale, should get you to pull the trigger.


----------



## Professor (May 31, 2022)

Crispi Guide GTX


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Just waxed the new Schnees. Still loving them so far, but it’s really early yet. 

Thinking about sheep feet. Anyone used them?


----------



## jbogg (Jun 7, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Just waxed the new Schnees. Still loving them so far, but it’s really early yet.
> 
> Thinking about sheep feet. Anyone used them?



I was interested in the sheep feet until I saw the price.  Wow!  They are as much as my boots.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 8, 2022)

Insoles only last a couple years usually so Sheepfeet is out of the question for me. Not sure of their lifespan.  The Superfeet blues are working for me.  Everyone is different.  In pocket and in feet!  
I also hear a lot about Lanthrop and Sons insoles but I think they are high end also.


----------

